# Scraping The Bark Off



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Using my knife to remove the bark from vine curled stick. The stick is popular, which I hate to remove the bark from. I used a knife to scrape the bark off. https://www.kentuckywalkingstick.com


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice! I wish we had more of those here in Maine.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Those twisties look like more work to remove the bark. Worth the effort when you're done though.


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I SHUDDERED when I saw you pulling the blade toward you, my friend. I've worked numerous Japanese Honeysuckle Vine choked sticks and have found success using an orbital sander - clamped upside down in my workbench vise - with various grits.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I have an air powered die grinder (a Dremel will do as well) with a small sanding drum which makes quicker work of the bulk of that. You will still have to pick all of that vine out.


----------

